# Araya GP-710 Felgen auf Formula Nabe mit 7-fach Ritzelpaket



## MTBikerr (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich verkaufe meinen alten Laufradsatz mit araya GP-710  Felgen auf Formula Nabe+ 7fach Ritzelpaket auf ebay.
Link:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/120790281499?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

LG
MTBikerr


----------

